# MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

ABS light is on. Scanned the car and the error message stated something about voltage (have exact message saved on home PC, am at work now).
The message gave me part number *3A0 907 379 E*. This is the module.
So….now for the magical question…….
Can this pump/module combo be interchanged with other units with a different part number……for example one ending with *“A”*?
I had an ABS issue on a 99 GLX years ago and swapped in a replacement unit. I don’t recall if I used a diff part number or same, but I do remember the problem was fixed and my ABS worked again.
If there are any techs out there or someone that has experienced this already, please post up…..would like to get this fixed ASAP and just need to confirm compatability.
Thanks!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (GS Audio)*

Anyone? Help pleeeeeze


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (GS Audio)*

Get up!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (GS Audio)*

1234


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (GS Audio)*

4567


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (GS Audio)*

In my experience the answer is.......NO
Even though many other vehicles will have the exact same modulator, the part numbers will be different because the software is different. Every vehicle's software is tuned specifically http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_In my experience the answer is.......NO
Even though many other vehicles will have the exact same modulator, the part numbers will be different because the software is different. Every vehicle's software is tuned specifically http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thx bud.
In the other thread I posted in the MK3 forum, someone said the same. Plus confirmed with a wite-up of someone that swapped in a diff lettered unit.
There's no way to recode these things if you have VAGCOM?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_
There's no way to recode these things if you have VAGCOM?









No, to reflash a modulator normally can only be done by the actual supplier. BOSCH, continental, etc... The actual code is very prepriatory.


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (GS Audio)*

You might want to see if the ABS Control Module can be re-built. Go to http://www.modulemaster.com and go thru their wizard. It may let you know whether or not they can re-build it. The cost is only $100. Apparently, there are weak solder connections inside many of the modules. Vibration and years of use eventually do the damage. Their repairs are warranted for 5 years.
You can also copy your DTC's from your VagCom and email them to Module Master along with the specifics about your car. They got back to me fairly quickly. 
I'm in the process of removing mine. See the post about Removing ABS Module - Brake Line Questions


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (Beetle8tor)*

Thx Beetle8tor.......will look into this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Beetle8tor (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (GS Audio)*

We got our rebuilt module back and installed last October. We just had about 4 weeks of snow and ice which gave it quite a workout. Works great and I would highly recommend this service!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: MK3 ABS Pump / Module replacement – confirm interchangeability (Beetle8tor)*

So I wound up getting a spare module that I had intended to keep as a back-up in case my new one went bad, but now have decided to sell it since it makes no sense to keep a back-up module. The probablity of the new one going bad anytime soon is unrealistic.
So, have the hard to find "E" module for a 98 VR GTi for sale here.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4741643


----------

